# Related Sites > SQL Course >  how to get 'count rows' from table

## smellytreebear

hello,

below is my work
it is a jsp+HTML+sql server code
it is very simple
jux retrieve data from the table that i've built
the code below:

<%@ page import="javax.naming.*" %>
<%@ page import="javax.sql.DataSource" %>
<%@ page import="java.sql.*" %>
<%@ page import="java.util.Date" %>
<%@ page import="java.text.DateFormat" %>
<%@ page import="java.io.File" %>

<!DOCTYPE HTML PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD HTML 4.01 Transitional//EN">
<html>
<head>
<title>newspage_forum_index</title>
<meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=iso-8859-1">
</head>
<%
	try{
	Context initContext = new InitialContext();
	Context envContext  = (Context)initContext.lookup("java:/comp/env");
	DataSource ds = (DataSource)envContext.lookup("jdbc/fsDS");


	if(ds != null){
		Connection con = ds.getConnection();
		if(con != null)
		{

%>
		<b>Try Forum
<%	
		String sql = 	"SELECT * FROM User_Forum";
		Statement stmt = con.createStatement();
		ResultSet rs = stmt.executeQuery(sql);
		while(rs.next())
			{ 
%>
				<p>
				<br>Topic        : <%= rs.getString("Topic")%>
				<br>Author       : <%= rs.getString("Author")%>
				<br>Message      : <%= rs.getString("Message")%>
				<br>Email        : <%= rs.getString("Email")%>
				<br>own date     : <%= DateFormat.getDateInstance().format(new Date()) %>
				<br>own time     : <%= DateFormat.getTimeInstance().format(new Date()) %>
				<br>modify date  : <%= DateFormat.getDateInstance().format(new Date(new File(application.getRealPath(request.getServletPat  h())).lastModified())) %>
				<br>modify time  : <%= DateFormat.getTimeInstance().format(new Date(new File(application.getRealPath(request.getServletPat  h())).lastModified())) %>

<%

			}
		}else{
%>
		<b>Connection is null
<%	
		}
	}else{
%>
		<b>Data Source is null
<%	
	}
}catch(Exception e){
	e.printStackTrace();
}
%>
</body>
</html>



now
the problem is
how can i get the table row using these code?
for example,my table has 4 rows
now i want the jsp or sql statement help me to display "4"

can anyone out there help me?
10s
 :Smilie:

----------


## MAK

select count(*) as MyCount from tablename

----------

